# CFD advisory subscription



## troyxlr8 (5 April 2013)

Hi All,

Hows things?  I just started playing with CFD's both on a live account and demo account.  I signed up on the ASR cfd advisory service and I'm into day 2, and lost a ***load out of the demo account (thankfully) which makes me think perhaps the ASR aint as good as they say..

Has anyone had any experience with other CFD advisory subscriptions?  If so, who would you recommend?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (5 April 2013)

troyxlr8 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hows things?  I just started playing with CFD's both on a live account and demo account.  I signed up on the ASR cfd advisory service and I'm into day 2, and lost a ***load out of the demo account (thankfully) which makes me think perhaps the ASR aint as good as they say..
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with other CFD advisory subscriptions?  If so, who would you recommend?




Aus Stock Report?  I've heard their reputation is OK, but I do know that the % return figures they quote involve a lot of leverage.  You need to get filled at the price they say and when they say if you want any chance of replicating what they do.  I haven't used them so I don't know how hard that is.


----------



## troyxlr8 (5 April 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Aus Stock Report?  I've heard their reputation is OK, but I do know that the % return figures they quote involve a lot of leverage.  You need to get filled at the price they say and when they say if you want any chance of replicating what they do.  I haven't used them so I don't know how hard that is.




Yeah they base their figures on 50k leverage trading at 2% per trade.  I realise where i stuffed up, I bid on CSV where their report it was listed as .70 with .68 stop loss, so i ordered last night, then it bought 10,000 shares at .66 this morning, dropped -1300 and hit the stop loss..

But where i stuffed up (or I think they stuffed up  ) is the long recommendation was from the 6th of Mar but was listed still in the Apr trading recommendations..


----------

